# modificar kilometraje de tableros digital del automotor



## pjfernandez (May 3, 2008)

hola a todos, soy nuevo en esta pagina y la verdad que esta muy buena...
tengo una duda que quizas alguien de ustedes puedan ayudar a respondermela.
Quiero saber si hay alguna manera de diseñar algun circuito para modificar el kilometraje de los tableros de los autos(velocimetro). Si alguien sabe como hacer o si me pueden pasar algun circuito voy a estar muy agradecido...

desde ya muchisimas gracias, saludos....suerte


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 3, 2008)

ve con cuidado con eso, te pueden picar los dedos, por lo menos en españa.
Yo personalmente no lo he hecho pero se puede hacer perfectamente modificando la eeprom, pero como caiga en algun segunda mano te puede car el pelo.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 3, 2008)

Eso en algunos paises es delito (Casi en todos)


----------



## pjfernandez (May 3, 2008)

y como hago para modificar la eeprom?es muy complicado? o caro?gracias...tiopepe123


----------



## MaMu (May 3, 2008)

pjfernandez dijo:
			
		

> y como hago para modificar la eeprom?es muy complicado? o caro?gracias...tiopepe123



No, realmente es bastante sencillo.
Pero creo que ya te han respondido.



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Eso en algunos paises es delito (Casi en todos)



Saludos


----------

